
Apple, Google continue inclusive push with new emojis - hhs
https://www.apnews.com/5892f2fe3bf040778bbdc34c7e771ca3
======
rvz
Well to begin with emojis were already neutral from the start until they
included gender properties, skin colour, etc.

Rather than push this empty incentive on the diversity and inclusivity myth
which is hugely prevalent in Silicon Valey and software engineering, perhaps
they should focus their efforts in fixing the recent outages in their own
infrastructure instead.

That would probably benefit everyone rather than this nonsense.

